# Spinning: angora goat



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I went to a couple craft fairs yesterday and to my surprise there was a woman and her husband there with handspun yarn, I asked if they had any fiber to sell and they pulled out a box of goodies from under the table!!!!! They opened up the box to the most beautiful angora goat (mohair) fiber I've ever seen!!!!! I couldn't help myself and purchased 3 2oz. bags of this luscious fiber, I wish you all could feel how soft and silky this fiber is!!!! ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, my....such yummyness! It is beautiful and you are going to have such fun. Enjoy your unexpected goodness.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That is so luscious! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That looks amazing. Enjoy spinning it


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, pretty! Lucky you!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OHHH so soft looking nice locks... lol lol Have fun spinning them.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks unbelievably soft!!! I bet you'll have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh my, lusciousness!


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Will you hand card it before spinning or do you just spin from the locks?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

almost to beautiful to spin!


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Gorgeous colors and sheen and it looks very clean. What a great find! Please post what you spin.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Nice fiber but I still don't miss my goats. They got into everything.Lol I had a angora and a pygora. Enjoy your fiber.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Sorry double post.


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful fiber. What will you make with it after spinning?


----------

